# Growling and barking in the car



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Charlie's on some new trip where he'll start aggressively barking at people while he's in a parked car. He never used to care before, he would just lie down and sleep until I got back, but now I come back to find him backed up on one side of the back seat, barking his head off at anyone who walks by - practically lunging at the window. I've hidden and watched him and he's scared plenty of people. It's gotten to the point where I leave the windows open just a crack and actually just don't take him anywhere unless I have to, or I know I can park far away from people. 

This is relatively new - maybe a couple of months now. It started about the same time I noticed him becoming a little more attached to me than he used to be so I'm not sure if this is connected. In any case, it's clear that he's distressed being alone in the car, especially when he sees people around him, regardless of whether they actually approach him/the car. 

Any ideas on what I should do? I've come outside and told him to stop barking, tried to act casual, tried to act angry, but to no avail. I've even stood outside so he can see me while he's in the car, but nothing seems to work? 

Ideas?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, I'll take a shot at this...

I'm assuming its the growling and lunging that's the problem, not simply a barking dog. Sounds like Charlie has incorporated the car into his 'territory'. I'm going to assume that it probably first started as a nervous barking when strangers got uncomfortably close for him and slowly he learned that he could actually I keep the 'scary new strangers' at a distance by barking and so he became fiercer in his display. I suppose if it were Sidney, I could try parking a little further from the mass of cars in larger parking lots... I think I might try having people Charlie knows come up to the car with pets and treats.

What does Charlie do when you are actually in the car and when you are standing next to the car? And if the windows are down?


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

I need to get some ideas on this also. My problem is slightly different. Leo growls and barks and generaaly acts "mean" when I am in the car. The minute I leave he just lays down until I return and then it starts all over again. Leo is very protective of me. We had some special training that showed me and Leo are we can work together as a team in case I need protection and this seemed to give him a way to focus. An example of this is if I stop while walking he does not sit beside me he sits in front of me facing out. He will never relax or lay down. However there is no way to work this in a car. One time one man asked me at a red light if "your dog gets out of that car is he going to attack someone?"


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Leo's Mom said:


> One time one man asked me at a red light if "your dog gets out of that car is he going to attack someone?"


Oh no! It's true though, Charlie at least looks so scary IN the car, it's only natural to think he'd go nuts if he was let out of the car! It's just so odd to hear in regards to a Golden!

Monomer - if I am in the car, he will still start to growl slightly, but it is usually under his breath (not loud barking or jumping up, just a warning) and I can usually distract him enough so he doesn't pay attention. If I am outside the car watching him and he can see me, he just stares at me with his ears up, alert. He looks like he's begging me to come back - and he usually doesn't pay attention to other people when he is looking at me. 

Since he started this, I don't think I have left the windows fully down (which I never did really, just in case kids walked up to the car wanting to pet him)

He just looks...cornered and worried....worse still when the person is next to the car. You're right though and I don't know why I didn't think of it - he must have made the car his territory now. With his walks, I walk him in different places all the time so that he doesn't think of one place as his own. Not sure how to do that with the car situation though, except to switch up which car he's in?? Does that make a difference or does he just think all cars are his territory. The other day we had him in our friends' SUV and he did the same thing - barking, going nuts. My husband walked up to the window to calm him and for a second or two he didn't recognize my husband bc of the state he was in and lunged at the window at my husband!

It also seems like combined with the territory issue is just his general anxiety about "bad things that can happen" - his general nervousness about the world? 

Perhaps I just keep him out of the car as much as possible, but he DOES love his rides! Having people come up to him with treats is a good idea - the thing is, as long as he can recognize them, even from a distance, he's fine. But maybe it would work.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Bella loves to bark at people also, I figured its just another puppy stage...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson usually only barks at people when they walk by on the other side of the fence and he can't see them. He usually just sleeps in the car. I hope you can figure out how to get Charlie to stop this behavior. I wouldn't want him to hurt himself or anything.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Vinny just pukes in the car.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sashac... the barking thing can be difficult to control, especially when you are not around. I don't really have any 'sure fire' answers but I'll tell you what I think...

Many dogs are just barkers... some bark as a means to get attention <like... "Hey, strange person over there, come over here and pet me." ... this was what our last dog, Kimo's barking was saying>... other dogs bark because they are feeling insecure <like... "It's kinda spooky 'cause I don't really know who you are way over there, but I'd feel better if you'd stay over there... and if you'd leave that would also work for me too"... Sidney does this kind of barking when he sees someone at a distance outside our home or hears something strange that he can't see... we call it 'scaredy barking', its often characterized by a "...oooooooo" punctuation at the end of the bark. However once that person gets within 'range' the tail starts wagging the dog and his whole body is soon wiggling with friendly excitment and anticipation of the meeting.>

So I'm thinking with Charlie, its starts as a nervous bark execpt that to most people all barking sounds like aggressive behavior and so they avoid the 'barking dog'... eventually it seems to the dog that this strategy of barking really works because the strange people leave and then so does his anxiety... over time the display goes from scaredy excitement bark to 'in your face' barking and lunging. I know with Sidney, if we yell or try any verbal corrections at all after he is in barking mode, it doesn't work and in fact often will illicit even more and louder barking... as if we are all now having one big 'bark-a-long'. I've learned with Sidney that if I correct him at the very first sign of his taking notice of a stranger, he never proceeds to the next level of bark... but the key is to correct at the very first instance of him taking notice. Maybe you should try this with Charlie... I will tell you though that timing is extremely important in getting the dog to distinguish between a correction and encouragement. I think this will eventually work with you in the car, however when you are not there...? You could try having people Charlie knows show up with treats when the car is in the driveway and you hiding in the house... once he's used to dropping his guard when people are around the car at home try this again at the mall parking lot... of course it might be more difficult getting neighbors to participate in this exercise. I would still suggest parking at the far end of the parking lot whenever possible (you know way out where the employees are all suppose to be parking), besides we could all use a bit more exercise anyway.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Why not just put your dog in a doggy seatbelt? That way he has to sit or lay down (depending on how you position it) and can't get into trouble.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually like it when she barks, I roll down her window, it gets people's attention and she loves the attention too!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd be careful... A barking puppy is very cute and non-threatening but unfortunately they don't stay puppies for long and a full grown barking dog is quite frightening to many people. Our Sidney has never barked at anything from in the car and I believe we were blessed because of this... so, I would really think twice about encouraging your little princess to bark from the car... just a suggestion.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

When we first got Gretzky, he barked at everything. We were at Sonic once, and when the girl brought out our ice cream cones, he barked at her and she jumped so high I thought she was going to drop everything she was holding. After that, we went to several places with drive throughs and when he would start to bark, we would say no, and hold his muzzle gently. We also would make sure to talk to the people at the drive through in a nice way so he knew that people outside the car weren't threatening to him. I'm sure all the drive through employees thought we were nuts, but it seemed to help and he very rarely barks in the car anymore.

Just my two cents.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

This is very helpful, thanks. The timing thing IS important, I've learned and I've gotten the timing different each time so have probably just confused the heck out of Charles. Because his barking (in the car) has definitely escalated to "nervous and aggressive and protective" barking, I will park farther away when I can because I most definitely can use the exercise (it's just soooo hard in the morning sometimes when I really need that starbucks right away!!!). 

Other times, I will practice hiding and watching, so that I can give the correction at the right moment. Oftentimes, it does occur while I am still in the car, rooting around for my purse - Charlie will see someone and gear up to bark, with his mouth pursed and ears up, maybe a small "wuuf" out of the corner of his mouth as he is building up steam.....that's when I think I should correct. I also think I will try to make an effort to talk to people who are near my car when I can (just an ordinary good morning, how are you, etc). That seems to calm him down. I'm sure most people will think I'm totally strange, but oh well. Small price to pay to calm Charlie down. I am mainly seeking to control his general anxiety over anything else, because I think that can carry over into all the other arenas of his life. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My new dog did this today in her crate in my car when I had a friend step out to see her. Granted she's brand new, and she's deaf, and she's been abused, injured, sick, then in a shelter for her entire life! I wasn't annoyed. That said, I can see it being an issue in the future- Especially since, though she's friendly as can be, it looks and sounds nasty.

I intend to take her everywhere I can and encourage her with food and praise to just let it go. Sit in the care *with* him so you can reward good behavior. Since my dog is deaf, I plan to use a squirt gun to give a mild correction/get her attention. You might try this too- dogs that bark don't need a person shouting. Shouting is a human version of barking and only makes the dog think he has every cause to be riled up!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Since my dog is deaf, I plan to use a squirt gun to give a mild correction/get her attention. You might try this too- dogs that bark don't need a person shouting. Shouting is a human version of barking and only makes the dog think he has every cause to be riled up!


That's a GREAT idea!!!! I will definitely try that. Now, THAT's going to look funny in the car, lol. 

I also wonder what a correction will mean to Charlie; perhaps I should be focusing on making him feel like he doesn't need to protect the car, because I'M protecting the car for both of us?! If he thinks he is just defending his/my/our territory, won't a correction make him think "why is she getting mad? I am just doing my job and helping us be safe"? Will it confuse him in this way about what he's doing wrong and about what my role is? 

I've had trainers tell me I need to emphasize with him that I am in charge and I do the protecting, in the house, on walks, at parks, etc. Is this just another instance?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The water isn't a correction, say, like BAD DOG... more just "HEY, YOU!" then you get his attention and distract him


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not about... I'm in charge! It's about... You can trust me!! When I say it's okay, it's really ok!! Building trust IMO is easiest done with positive training, bonding, training (fun, tricks, etc) and constant socialization. Snuggling up and watching TV, going for walks, going to the park- everything you do with your dog increases your bond.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I think the barking when you are in the car is not so much about protection as it is to alert the pack that there may be some danger approaching. Now when you're not in the car he may very well be in a protection/self-preservation mode.

We'd tried the water squirt thing when Sidney was younger and just our luck, it actually energized him... he just loves water no matter where it comes from. Mostly I just use a verbal "Shhtzz!" (the thing Cesar does) and a finger point (I'm not a very good snapper) and that usually is enough to convey the message I'm displeased.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Its funny when I take her in to petsmart she barks sooo loud everyone stares at me... so embarresing!! I still think its cute tho... dang I'm a bad parent lol


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Its funny when I take her in to petsmart she barks sooo loud everyone stares at me... so embarresing!! I still think its cute tho... dang I'm a bad parent lol


----------

